# Post-Prohibition Whiskeys



## MichaelFla (Nov 8, 2015)

I was approached this afternoon to purchase a collection of 1930s whiskey bottles, unopened, or to determine if I knew of anybody who might be interested.I know there is a niche market for these, but I personally know nobody who collects them.If anybody is interested, please IM me and I can put you in contact with the broker.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 8, 2015)

Are they nips?


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 9, 2015)

No, as it was presented to me they are the full sized bottles. But I haven't seen them, so the broker might have been wrong. I can call today to verify.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2015)

In my experience there isn't a lot of interest in fiths. If they're early enough in the 30's with the medicinal use labels maybe. That and the so called "bitters". They can all be a bit expensive to ship.My experience is limited though.


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm under the same impressions.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2015)

If the don't show any evap or cloudiness, they should be good for one thing anyway.As long as the seal is in place.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 9, 2015)

I have seen advertisement for unopened old spirits bottles somewhere locally.  I will see if I can find it and let you know. Scott


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 10, 2015)

then agene , they may not be as old as there saying .


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, I passed the information of the interested party on to the broker, who in turn said she would pass it to the owner.By providing a possible buyer it assures that the broker will call me more often when bottles come available. If they are not what I or my neighbor collect, I will continue to advertise them here.


----------

